# LGD in action



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

I got the opportunity to watch my Great Pyrs in action this morning. A German Shepherd, probably a year or less old, was wandering loose and came too close to our property and our sheep flock. I found it very interesting to watch the dynamics between the two of my guard dogs and the interloper. My dogs: tail down, head lowered, stiff stance and just staring at this dog as it approached. I was too far away to hear if they were growling at the time, they had already barked at it earlier when they saw it in the neighboring pasture. The young dog: submissive attitude, with tail lowered and wagging, continued to approach. My dogs, when young dog got close to the fence: Attack fence. Young dog: Run away with tail tucked. 

Because we were incorporated into the "city" several years ago, I called my good friend, the City's Animal Control Officer, and told him about the loose dog. He came out, caught the dog, found out where the dog lived, put it back in its kennel because no one was home, wired the gate shut, and put a warning notice on their front door.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

You are not EVEN going to get close to my family!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Good dog catcher. Good guard dogs.


----------

